# Greenkeeperapp



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm just starting to get into the app. I wanted it to track when I should apply T-Nex again and thought I might try it with fertilizers as well. I'm really struggling with it though.

The start of August I put down a 36 pound bag of Milorganite (6-4-0) on my 1500sq ft lawn. The only way it allows you to enter how much you applied is Lbs per 1000sq ft. Since I applied the entire bag on 1,500sq ft that would be 24lbs per 1000sq ft correct? That tells me I would need 72 pounds total?

I tried entering it as 12lbs per k to get to 36 pounds total but that doesn't even register 1 pound of nitrogen per K which doesn't seem right. I can't pinpoint what I am doing wrong here. I love the idea of greenkeeperapp but am about to go back to keeping track on paper instead.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

@daniel3507, you should not enter that 1,500 in the excess area field, I guess you lawn is already set up as 1,500 sqf, and you tell the app that you are treating an extra 1,500, for a total of 3,000 sqf. Leave the excess area field blank.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

16.7 lbs/M will give you 1 lbs N/M. You put down roughly 1.3 lbs N/M with that application you did.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@desirous that did the trick! I appreciate it the help. Greenkeeperapp seems like a good tool but it takes some getting used to for me.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Which app is this? Only ones I can find in the play store are Bayer and Syngenta


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is called an app, but it is a website. Greenkeeperapp.com


----------

